# Wanted - 2 x Noisy Cricket V2



## baksteen8168 (1/9/20)

*Item wanted*: 2 x Noisy Cricket V2

*Location of item*: Does not matter
*
Delivery/Collection*: Does not matter
*
Reason*: a Buddy is getting back into vaping and wants the same kit as when he quit


----------



## M.Adhir (1/9/20)

Someone said VapeGurus had two in stock. 
HouseOfClouds also showing two in stock. 

Haven't seen them anywhere else and I've looked around a bit recently and bought a few.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Someone said VapeGurus had two in stock.
> HouseOfClouds also showing two in stock.
> 
> Haven't seen them anywhere else and I've looked around a bit recently and bought a few.


Thanks @M.Adhir . I'll go have a quick look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/9/20)

@M.Adhir - Just bought the last 2. Thanks for the assistance

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (1/9/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> @M.Adhir - Just bought the last 2. Thanks for the assistance



Well done 
We're here to help mate, glad that my research helped someone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Well done
> We're here to help mate, glad that my research helped someone.


Couldn't find any on VapeGurus so I took the last 2 on House of Clouds.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/9/20)

Sooooo... I'm still looking for 2 noisy v2's 

Apparently the site says two in stock but there's actually none.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/9/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> Sooooo... I'm still looking for 2 noisy v2's
> 
> Apparently the site says two in stock but there's actually none.


https://vaping-mad.co.za/product/wismec-noisy-cricket-v2~id.545

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (1/9/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> Sooooo... I'm still looking for 2 noisy v2's
> 
> Apparently the site says two in stock but there's actually none.



Call Vape Gurus boet. 
People who visited the store said they have 2 in stock but it's not loaded on the site

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://vaping-mad.co.za/product/wismec-noisy-cricket-v2~id.545


Thanks. This time I'm calling before placing the order. 

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (1/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://vaping-mad.co.za/product/wismec-noisy-cricket-v2~id.545



Shows out of stock as soon as you choose colour = SS

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Shows out of stock as soon as you choose colour = SS



sneaky bastards....


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/9/20)

http://www.subohmsa.co.za/shop/wismec-noisy-cricket-v2-25/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (1/9/20)

Can we rename this thread to 'The Great Noisy Hunt'

Or in a Sean Connery voice, 'The Hunt For Noisy September'. Kinda like The Hunt For Red October, but you, vape related

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (1/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> http://www.subohmsa.co.za/shop/wismec-noisy-cricket-v2-25/



any idea how to enable "add to cart" so i can actually buy something from their site ?


----------



## DougP (1/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> any idea how to enable "add to cart" so i can actually buy something from their site ?


 You can't register and can't add items to shopping cart.
If you look under "contact us" there's a cell number, give em a call. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (1/9/20)

Anybody know where to get a air fryer.... I wanna speed steep my hufflepuffle monkey fart juice 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## AKS (1/9/20)

Purgatory vapes seems to have them in stock at R550. Decent price I reckon....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AKS (1/9/20)




----------



## M.Adhir (1/9/20)

AKS said:


> View attachment 206208



Availability = Out Of stock


----------



## AKS (1/9/20)

My bad.


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/9/20)

Thanks everyone. Found two 

Now the wait for House of Clouds to refund my initial purchase.  Owner states that he must wait for payfast to pay him, but I know that payfast has a refund option and that he must simply log into his portal to effect the refund.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (2/9/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks everyone. Found two
> 
> Now the wait for House of Clouds to refund my initial purchase.  Owner states that he must wait for payfast to pay him, but I know that payfast has a refund option and that he must simply log into his portal to effect the refund.


Where did u find? Is there more? Asking for a friend


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/9/20)

Jengz said:


> Where did u find? Is there more? Asking for a friend


From a friend of a friend of a friend. lol

I'll ask the buddy that made the purchase and get back to you


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/9/20)

@Jengz - Bought from here, but not cheap. R750. 





Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/9/20)

Just an update. Stay away from House of Clouds (*not* a vendor on ecigssa) in Boksburg. I am STILL trying to get my refund out of them and they have now decided to ignore me completely.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JVR1987 (29/9/20)

Also looking for 1...


----------



## Resistance (30/9/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Jengz - Bought from here, but not cheap. R750.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you still searching for these?


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/9/20)

Hey @Resistance . Came right, thanks

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

